# TV LCD Sony KDL 40S5600



## juantru1

Buenas a todos, he recibido una tv lcd sony Bravia kdl 40s5600 y no se enciende. Al conectarla a red, salta el relé y lo único que se enciende es el led verde de forma continua, pasados 40 o 50 segundos se desconecta y vuelve a hacer lo mismo. He comprobado las tensiones de salida de la fuente, los fusibles, condensadores( a simple vista no parecen estar dañados), y todo correcto. He leído en algún foro que este televisor tiene un fallo de fábrica en la placa. Esta placa cuesta 150 € en el servicio técnico de sony, y sólo te dan 3 meses de garantía, además se quedan con tu placa, es decir, te dan una arreglada. ¿Alguien le ha ocurrido lo mismo? ¿qué solución le dió?  
Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## Cyrax

juantru1 dijo:


> Buenas a todos, he recibido una tv lcd sony Bravia kdl 40s5600 y no se enciende. Al conectarla a red, salta el relé y lo único que se enciende es el led verde de forma continua, pasados 40 o 50 segundos se desconecta y vuelve a hacer lo mismo. He comprobado las tensiones de salida de la fuente, los fusibles, condensadores( a simple vista no parecen estar dañados), y todo correcto. He leído en algún foro que este televisor tiene un fallo de fábrica en la placa. Esta placa cuesta 150 € en el servicio técnico de sony, y sólo te dan 3 meses de garantía, además se quedan con tu placa, es decir, te dan una arreglada. ¿Alguien le ha ocurrido lo mismo? ¿qué solución le dió?
> Muchas gracias, saludos.


 
Compañero juan es la eeprom de la main, es cuestión de Software todos caen ahí con esa TV es un negocio que tienen ahí en los Centros de Servicio Sony, por alguna razón se quedan con tu placa y la razón es porque funciona muy bien, solo es reprogramar la eeprom y listo, pero lastimosamente el Software solo lo tienen en los centros especializados de servicio SONY, también le hacen un Full Reset y queda como de fabrica.


----------



## ricardo br

Hola juantru1 yo me he encontrado con dos de estos televisores con ese problema. Es fallo del  firmware y les he podido dar solución gracias a estos enlaces que te dejo. Síguelos al pie de la letra ya que lo tienes que hacer con una memoria usb y paciencia.

Descargar el  firmware de sony al final de la pagina aceptando los terminos y condiciones. 
http://www.sony.es/support/es/product/KDL-40S5600/downloads/FW_BraviaM5167
Otro manual de como hacerlo por si no te vale el de sony.
http://sharatronica.blogspot.com.es/2010/08/como-actualizar-tv-sony-bravia-por-usb.html

Guárdate estos enlaces ya que si te dedicas a reparaciones no va a ser la primera.  

Espero que te sirva a ti y a muchos foreros de por aqui. Un saludo


----------



## juantru1

Muchas gracias por los aportes, vaya estafadores estos de Sony . Intentaré resolverlo por el USB a ver si quiere arrancar, aunque lo dudo, porque no me deja acceder ni al menú ni nada. Ya me extrañaba a mí que fuera algún componente en mal estado porque se ven todos nuevos. Bueno, gracias de nuevo. Saludos.


----------



## ricardo br

Hola juantru1 la cuestion es que metas el usb con la tv apagada la enciendes y te empezara parpadear los led. 
Prueba segun el procedimiento que te he pasado.

Me paso con la primera Sony KDL 40S5600 que es de mi hermana. Llame a sony y me pedían 150€ de la placa y les dije que una ******. Que yo era técnico y que ni por asomo voy a pagar eso por una tele con dos años y 3 dias. Y me dijeron que la garantía estaba pasada por 3 dias que el problema era mio por hacer la actualización. Ya me encendí y imagínate como los puse pero bueno les entra por un oído y les sale por otro.
Lo solucione buscando y buscando total no perdía nada. Me costo y ahora la tv va de vicio.

Haber si lo solucionas un saludo


----------



## juantru1

Buenas ricardo, he estado intentándolo con varios pendrives, pero no lo logro. Seguiré pidiendo pendrives a la gente a ver si con alguno cuela, porque tu¿ que lo hiciste con uno Sony? otra cosa que te quería preguntar es si el firmware que le pusiste fue el de la pagina oficial de sony, es que en enlace que me diste(muy bueno, x cierto) intenté descargar el firmware pero el enlace se ha caido, asi que nada. Bueno, espero conseguirlo.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## ricardo br

Hola las tv que he echo estos procedimientos son igual a la tuya.

Te pongo un enlace que es de mi pagina que estoy haciendo haber si te lo puedes descargar un saludo.

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...DBzNTYwMGZpcm13YXJlfGd4OjkwM2U3YTE4OWQ3NTIxMA

Pones el raton encima y a la derecha te aparece un trangulo pichas ahi y a descargar. Si no te deja me lo dices y haber como te lo puedo pasar un saludo


----------



## juantru1

Buenas, muchas gracias por el archivo, creo que era el que tenía que me había descargado de la página de sony. Lo he estado intentando con bastantes pendrives pero no lo logro hacer, alguno de menos de 1 g. Me temo que le voy a tener que regalar dinero a los de sony. A ver, yo desenchufo la tele, le meto el pen con el firmware directamente(sin ninguna carpeta), luego lo enchufo y me sigue encendiendo el led verde contínuo, hasta que al tiempo salta el relé,se apaga y vuelta a empezar. Al enchufarla tarda un tiempo en leer el usb, y se ve que sigue leyendolo hasta que se apaga. Intentaré pedir algun usb más a ver si por casualidad cuela, sino el lunes me temo que le llevaré la placa, ya que a la persona que me la dió le urge la tele. 
Una pregunta, ¿tuviste que hacerlo con varios pen? ¿de qué capacidad era?
Muchas gracias por tu colaboración. Saludos


----------



## alvarospunk

Buenas, he tenido el mismo problema con mi Sony Bravia KDL-40S5600. La pantalla no se enciende y el LED se queda en verde todo el tiempo haciendo un ruido. He buscado en mil páginas y no he encontrado una solución que funcione, pero como ricardo br sí que ha podido arreglarlo, me gustaría que me ayudase, ya que no me funciona lo que él hizo, cargar el firmware vía USB.

¿Hay que copiarlo simplemente o se tiene que cargar con algún programa? ¿Hay algún detalle más o consejo que me podáis dar para arreglar este problema?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## jesusogd

Hola, tengo el mismo problema con una kdl-40s5600, he probado con varios pendrive, pero no hay manera, alguna sugerencia??

Gracias


----------



## jesusogd

Hola de nuevo, he visto en ebay francia, que lo reparan por 80€ y dicen ke no vuelve a dar el mismo problema, no se si alguien lo ha probado, o sabe en que consiste esa reparacion?, alguien mas lo ha conseguido con el metodo del usb???

Saludos


----------



## jesusogd

Hola, bueno despues de indagar un poco mas, en un foro frances, he visto que el problema radica en la NAND, comentan que les ha funcionado cambiando la nand o reprogramandola, sabeis se se podria reprogramar con un programador de la xbox360? venden uno con un clip con el que no haria falta desoldar nada.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

¿cuantas veces parpadea el led en total?    
mientras tanto les dejo material para lectura,quizas ayude ,quizas no , luego me dicen cuantas veces parpadea el led por favor

http://www.gebruikershandleiding.com/Sony-kdl-40s5600/preview-handleiding-483399.html?page=0069


----------



## jesusogd

no. no parpadea, ese es otro sintoma, nada mas enchufarla se enciende el piloto verde, y no hace nada mas, al cabo de unos segundos salta un rele, se apaga y se vuelve a encender, se enciende fijo

http://www.teleservice-depannage.com/t10276-sony-bravia-KDL40S5600.htm?start=90
aqui hablan de ello pero en frances


----------



## eexpee

Efectivamente este problema suele ser de software. Pero dudo que se pueda solucionar con el firmware que hay en la página de Sony ya que este requiere acceso al USB. Cuando la TV está colgada, no hace por leer el USB.

La placa dispone de un conector blanco de 18 pins que mediante 2 UART (Standby y Main)  se puede cargar el software. "Un poco complejo para montarlo desde 0 y poder localizar los ficheros de SW"

Saludos!


----------



## jesusogd

hola, eexpee, podrias dar un poco mas de informacion de los 2 uart?, yo he encontrado algun firmware, a parte de los que hay en la web de sony, pero claro no tengo como cargarlo.

Gracias


----------



## eexpee

Para poder cargar el SW a la placa, se puede hacer con 2 integrados FT232 (USB - Serial).
Con este integrado se crea un puerto serie virtual y con este puerto creado se podría cargar el SW.

Habría que conectar la salida TX, RX de estos integrados a los pines adecuados del conector blanco de 18 pines.

Con esto conectado tambien es posible visualizar una especie de debug del micro.

Faltaría encontrar el SW adecuado para grabar por este metodo e investigar un poco más la manera de hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## jesusogd

ok, muchas gracias, voy a investigar un poco a ver si encuentro algo


----------



## sunsetr

Se que es un tema viejo y tal pero alguien ha podido solucionar el problema? me encuentro en la misma situación que los demás. La tele no enciende, solo el led verde 40 0 50 segundos y después se apaga y vuelve a encender. En un bucle constante. He probado con el pendrive pero nada.. Solo con uno por eso.. bastantes veces. Alguien puede orientarme un poco como lo habeis hecho? Un saludo.. Gracias!!!


----------



## jesusogd

Yo despues de mucho buscar y no encontrar nada, envie la placa madre (mainboar) a francia a uno que las reprograma, y de momento esta funcionando, me dijo que desactivara las actualizaciones y no volvia a dar el problema.

Saludos


----------



## sunsetr

Me puedes pasar el enlace? que es en ebay? enviaste la placa solo.. ? Cuanto te costó? un saludo y gracias por responder!!!

Edito: Acabo de leer el precio en una de tus respuestas y indagando ya he dado con el vendedor de ebay.. bueno hay varios. Siguiendo tus pasos he encontrado el foro frances del que hablabas y comentaban que con un firmware anterior tb se podia probar de intentar colarlo por el usb.. Lo que me extraña es que le haya funcionado a un forero mas arriba! y otra cosa.. comos e actualizan solas? Eso es lo que me deja flipando... por medio de que? Al grano.. Tienes mas firmware? o solo existe por la red el de M5.167?¿
soy muy trucho en estos temas.. Desde ya gracias y un saludo.


----------



## jesusogd

Por usb yo estuve probando varios firmwares que iba encontrando por internet, pero nada, no hubo manera de que lo cargase, el foro es http://www.teleservice-depannage.com/t10276-sony-bravia-KDL40S5600.htm?start=120 , las actualizaciones no se como iran, no se si es que por la señal de antena puede llegar algun tipo de actualizacion, yo lo tengo desactivado. 
Saludos


----------



## sunsetr

Si si.. si ahora mismo estaba por ahi.. leyendo.! Gracias!

Respecto a los firmware yo he encontrado varios, pero todos son el mismo archivo, es decir, la misma version al parecer.. Lo que pasa que en webs diferentes.. en foros y en la de sony. Quería hacer la prueba con un firmware anterior al m5167. MAs que nada para probar a ver si así revivía ... Me tocará hacer lo mismo que tú. De tdas formas si de momento te funciona sin problemas supongo que es un alivio, almenos hay una solución mas economica. y desactivando la opción de actualizacion automatica.. pues ya esta.. En fin, gracias por el interes.. 

Un saludo!


----------



## sunsetr

Por cierto puedes explicarme como lo enviaste? voy pez en ese aspecto.. jaja.. Es decir.. pagaste por paypal antes o despues de enviarlo? te costo algo a ti el envio? con que compañia? etc... Me iria de lujo que me comentaras.. please.. Un saludo


----------



## petax

Las series 40S5600, 37S5600, 32S5600, 40P5600, 37P5600, 32P5600, tienen un problema de software con tendencia a dejar el firmware corrupto bajo algunas circunstancias. 

La solución, cuando al intentar arrancar oyes el click del relé, y se queda "tiesa", pasa por sustituir la memoria nand. Necesitas medios para quitarla y soldar una que tenga el software correcto.


----------



## ukamak

Hola
Estoy buscando un dump de la NAND512W3A2CN6 de un SONY KDL-40S5600 (Chassis - EX2N-Peppermint), Panel - LTY400HA12. 

La NAND tiene un bloque defectuoso y despues de una actualziacion el tv no arranco mas.

Gracias


----------



## resistor470K

yo tambien me he encontrado con ese modelo de TV y tiene el mismo fallo de la nand probaré con un pendrive de 4 Gb aunque dicen que debe ser de menos de 1 Gb,yo tengo programador de memorias eprom similar al willem pero en este caso es una memoria Tsop de 48 pines y mi grabador es de maximo 40 pines ,aunque hay adaptadores de 40 a 48, el mio no soporta estos tipos de memoria,sino sacaba la NAND y la programaba yo mismo,no es nada difícil,lastima que esta tele no tenga un conector serie o algun tipo de conexion de servicio como otros modelos para poder conectarse con la memoria y poder programarla sin problemas,las fhilips por ejemplo tienen su propio sistema (caro por cierto) llamado Compair,una cajita que conectas a la tv y te dice donde está el fallo incluso en que componente,y tiene varios tipos de cable con que nonectarlo,a ver si aprenden los de sony,hare las pruebas y os dire algo


----------



## ukamak

Hola,

La NAND de mi TV tenia sectores dañados.

En mi caso el firm funcionaba hasta que llegaba al sector defectuoso y provocaba una excepcion, entonces intentaba leer algo del USB, intente con un USB de 1GB con varios ficheros pero no aceptaba ninguno.

Al final compre NAND's nuevas las cuales no tenian ningun sector dañado y le grave el firm leido de otro televisor del mismo modelo.

Saludos


----------



## jaro

Perdona, ukamak.

¿Podrias explicarme que firm le has metido  y comoo?
¿ha sido el de la pagina oficial con un pendrive?

Gracias

Ah vale. Ya he visto que lo cogiste de otro tv. ¿podrias pasarmelo?


----------



## ukamak

Hola jaro
Si le puse el firm de la web, pero seguramente espera algun otro. Tambien puede ser que segun donde tenga el error el firm pueda cargar o no el firm en cuestion.

Para encontrar el firm busca "Luz verde de un TV y no enciende" en google . 

Saludos


----------



## jaro

Entonces a ver si te he entendido.
1. Has puesto una nand nueva.
2. Has cogido un firm de otro tv  o vale el de la web oficial y lo has metidoen el pendrive.
3. Has rencendido el tv con el pendrive conectado y se ha actualizado.

 Es correcto?

Gracias


----------



## ukamak

Hola,

Lei la NAND del televisor averiado he intente borrarla, al borrarla habia un sector o mas defectuosos, asi que no me servia esa nand.

1 - Compre una NAND nueva y comprobe que no tenia ningun sector defectuoso.
2 - Lei la NAND de otro televisor que funcionaba.
3 - Grabe el dump de la NAND buena en al nueva y la solde en la TV que fallaba.
4 - Con esto ya arrancaba de nuevo el TV.

Nota: Tb lei la M25P10 y la e2prom 24c64 del TV ok y lo grabe en el que fallaba para que todo cuadrara.


Saludos


----------



## jaro

Ok. ¿Me puedes pasar los archivos?  Es que no tengo otro tv. Es un kdl 37s5600.  Creo que lleva el mismo que el 40s5600


----------



## resistor470K

yo uso un grabador universal http://es.aliexpress.com/item/FREE-...ammer-PCB50/629179771.html?recommendVersion=2 que ya tiene todos los adaptadores o los mas usados en una misma placa, compatible con el willem http://www.sivava.com/ ,usa su mismo programa,el problema es que este grabador es de 40 pines y la nand del sony es de 48,los grabadores de 48 pines son algo caros,los chinos tienen alguno por unos 100€ aparte que necesitas el adaptador que serian unos 30 o 40€,hay un adaptador para el willem de 32 y 40 pines  a 48pines pero no se si funcionaria supongo que sí,tengo que hablar con el fabricante a ver que me dice porque el software no soporta esa nand pero en algun foro dicen que puedes usar otra compatible de la lista,en la web de willem vale unos 70 dolares http://www.sivava.com/adapters/adap...10-set-tsop-32-40-48-with-socket-adapter.html ,yo he buscado y los chinos lo tienen por mucho menos http://es.aliexpress.com/store/prod...8-LV-8-16bit-U18/208857_584923988.html,pediré ese a ver si funciona,por cierto ucamak que grabador usas y como grabas el firmware,el que yo me bajé de sony es un archivo de 22 megas llamado firmware.upd,¿te acepta el grabador esa extension? o tienes que renombrarlo,porque supongo que se graban con extensiones .bin  .rom   .hex etc etc


----------



## ukamak

Hola resistor470K,

El de la web solo sirve para actualizar por usb, esta comprimido o cifrado de alguna manera y el firm del tv lo carga, descomprime y los graba en la nand, asi que directamente no sirve para grabar en al nand.

Yo uso el labtool48-uxp, con el grabe la NAND: NAND512w3a la flash: M25P10A y la e2prom:24c64.

Lo que hice es leer de un tv que funcionaba los 3 xips y grabar su contenido en los de la tv que no funcionaba, eso si la NAND512w3a compre una nueva ya que la del tv estropeado tenia sectores defectuosos.

Saludos


----------



## resistor470K

por eso preguntaba,porque me parecia raro que lo pillara con esa extension,buena maquina el labtool,graba de todo quiza en un futuro me la compre,tendré entonces que buscar un nand ya grabada en internet,preguntare en ese servicio técnico de canarias a ver si las tienen, supongo que si


----------



## ukamak

Si buscas "kdl NAND512w3a"  veras que hay unos polacos o los de canarias si. Me sobra alguna, siempre compro de mas, si la necesitas te la puedo prestar


----------



## jaro

Hola de nuevo. 

Ya resolví la avería de mi kdl-37s5600.

Siguiendo los consejos de nuestro amigo ukamak y a su inestimable ayuda ya lo tengo funcionando.

Como ya dije anteriormente tenia la avería de que no encendía y cada 30 segundos sonaban los relés.

Necesitaba programar la nand pero no tengo programador y valen lo suyo.

Así que he pedido ayuda a nuestro amigo  ukamak que me ha enviado desinteresadamente una nand y la EEPROM programadas.

Tal como llegaron las cambie las dos, pero seguía igual.

Previo consejo de ukamak volví a poner la EEPROM original y...  BINGO...

Una vez funcionando le metí con el pendrive la última actualización de Sony y ya esta.

No me cansare de dar mi mas sincero agradecimiento a ukamak por la programacion de la nand.
Sin su ayuda no hubiera sido posible.

Gracias


----------



## Picardiax

buenas noches, tengo un televisor Sony KDL40-S5600 el cual se queda con luz verde fija y suena rele, he probado actualizarlo mediante usb sin éxito y he visto que en foro la gente hablaba de cambiar la memoria nand, yo no tendría problema en cambiarla, pero ¿donde puedo conseguir una ya programada para mi modelo de tv? 
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## ukamak

Te la puedo grabar si lo deseas.

Saludos


----------



## comisario

ukamak dijo:


> Te la puedo grabar si lo deseas.
> 
> Saludos


Hola *ukamak* 
¿tu me puedes conseguir la nand programada para mi televisor sony KDL-37S5600? 
desde ya muchas gracias por tu interes


----------



## ukamak

Grabada esta


----------



## comisario

ukamak dijo:


> Grabada esta


Muchas gracias *ukamak
* por tu interes desinteresado


----------



## pucho78

Buenos dias. Tras mucho buscar por internet y leeros me parece q*ue* a mi me ocurre lo mis o con mi tele sony. En mi caso esta es de bastante menos valor por lo q*ue* el llevarla al servicio técnico es impensable. Mi tele es la kdl19s5700 y los sintomas q*ue* tiene son los del tipico problema de nand corrupta, luz verde fija y nada en pantalla. Yo no entiendo mucho de electronica aunq*ue* si dispogo de amigos q*ue* saben y tienen los medios para soldar smd. Agradeceria cualquier ayuda para poder adquirir la nand y grabarla. He visto q*ue* el compañero ultraman parece un angel de la guardia de los q*ue* no tenemos mucha idea, jeje. A ver si alguno podeis echarme una mano.
muchas gracias de antemano.
saludos

Perdon ukamak, los estragos de ver doraimon con el niño me ha llevado a confundir tu nick con el de su superheroe, jajaja.


----------



## ukamak

Hola pucho78,

Si se queda con el led verde, sin sonido ni imagen, y cada 20 segundos salta un rele, seguramente sea problema de la NAND.

Te puedo grabar una si lo deseas.

Saludos


----------



## rusilpt

Ya programado el NAND.
Lcd ya funciona, pero lamentablemente tiene una pantalla rota. 
Muchas gracias por el dump

SI usted necesita algo que tengo, lo comparto con mucho gusto


----------



## thor

Hola,

Mi caso es similar al de los demás, tengo un Sony KDL-40P3600 y se queda con el led verde encendido la pantalla negra y cada 45 segundos abre y cierra un relé de la fuente de alimentación.

Hace unos meses empezó a dar problemas con la lista de canales, se perdían sin más al encenderlo. Había que resintonizarlos y reordenarlos. Yo pensé que sería alguna memoria Eeprom que se estaba quedando obsoleta, pero cuando hace dos días se queda con el síntoma de led verde encendido, me imaginé que si estaban relacionados los dos problemas la memoria que fallaba podía ser la del Firm.

No tengo programador asi que si compro la NAND también tendría que hacerme con un programador. Tampoco tengo el dump que hay que grabar.

ukamak, he visto que tienes el dump de la memoria o que te ofreces a grabarla. ¿Qué me dices?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## shim

Hola ukamak,

Llevo ya unas semanas intentando encontrar una solución para una KDL-37P5600 y no doy con ella.
¿Serías tan amable de grabarme una NAND?

Gracias


----------



## ukamak

Hola thor y shim,

Si, os puedo ayudar a grabarlas.

Saludos


----------



## shim

Bueno, pues recibida, puesta y la TV ha vuelto de ultratumbas. 

Gracias ukamak.


----------



## 483

Ukamak, yo tambien tengo el mismo problema con una KDL-40S5600 y agradeceria la ayuda si es que no te has saturado... 
Ya sabes lo que dicen. Por la caridad...


----------



## ukamak

483, Algo se podra hacer, espero.


----------



## thor

He recibido la memoria y una vez reemplazada se ha solucionado el problema.

Comentar que no ha hecho falta actualizar el firmware porque la versión que grabó ukamak en la memoria ya era la última versión M6-039.

Saludos y quedo disponible para cualquier consulta.

Gracias ukamak.


----------



## ukamak

Gracias a ti thor , por hacer el test


----------



## 483

Acabo de poner la memoria y todo ok. Me la enviaste en tiempo record y desinteresadamente. 
Mil gracias colega...


----------



## incubo

Hola UkaMac:
Todo perfecto muchisimas gracias por la programacion de la famosa nand y bueno ya ves que puede aparecer otros fallos sin ser especificamente dicha memoria para todos los demas hay que vigilar en la moher board los 5V saludos


----------



## ukamak

Hola tidh666, 

Gracias por tu post, vamos a ver que se puede hacer con la tuya y rqcimperium.

Saludos


----------



## tidh666

ukamak dijo:


> Hola tidh666,
> 
> Gracias por tu post, vamos a ver que se puede hacer con la tuya y rqcimperium.
> 
> Saludos



Recibida en tiempo record! Soldada y TV funcionando!! Gracias por la ayuda ukamak!


----------



## VideoLab

Hola Ukamak, Sony TV resucitado.
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.
El defecto fue que mi televisor estaba encendido, pero la pantalla era blanco
saludos Nino


----------



## Javitron

Gracias ukamak. Mi tele ya va, y he visto que esta desactivadas las actualizaciones. ¿se sabe por que se produce esta falla realmente? Ya que mi tele no dispone de conexion  a internet ni se le realizo ninguna aztualización.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ukamak

Hola Javitron,

Parece ser debido a algun fallo en el driver de la nand del software antiguo, aunque no actualices la tv escribe en la nand y puede fallar. Ahora con el software nuevo parece ya controlado.

Saludos


----------



## totaldemon

Hace poco tiempo repare un modelo parecido de Sony tambien KDL y el problema "que no encendia" se soluciono cambiando la nand y "despues de encender" desactivando en el menu del tv la opcion de Actualizacion automatica,ya que de hay viene el problema de que el tv entre en un bucle que no deja encender el tv


----------



## ratones

Buenas noches
Acabo de reprogramar la nand (perdonar que no contestara antes he cambiado de operador) 
y os cuento lo que me sucede
Parece que sigue igual pero después de dos reinicios se enciende el red rojo 5 veces despacio
Y luego 3 veces mas rápido y así esta todo el rato ¿revisare las soldaduras? al programar no dio ningún error tenéis alguna sugerencia.
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## ukamak

Hola
 Si la flash esta bien grabada y no tenia ningun bloque defectuoso, lo mas seguro que sea cosa de soldaduras, comprueba que no tengas cruces con un tester. Puedes probar de colocar un usb con el firm de actualizacion , en algunos casos ha funcionado.


----------



## nuvistor

Hola,ukamak
Por lo que veo yo también estoy en el club de tv Sony con esta avería, detallo la avería:
Tv SONY modelo. KDL-40S5600.
Al encender el TV se enciende el led verde directamente y suena un clic de los relé que se conecta,la pantalla en negro no reponde a ninguna ardén que se le de ni teclado ni mando,al cabo de unos segundos se vuelve a escuchar los relés que se desconecta y conectan y a sín seguira mientras permanezca enchufado.
Seria posible me pudieses ayudar,gracias


----------



## Guerrero7000

Hola, me gustaría hacer una pregunta....¿Hay algún programador de NAND baratillo que sea universal? Me explico....LLevo detrás de un programador de NAND algún tiempo pero los que veo son de 150€ hacia arriba y hay que incluirle los adaptadores, total que sale rondando los 300€, pero luego he visto programadores de NAND de xbox, ps3 y demás que salen sobre los 30-50€.....¿Hay alguno en ese rango de precio que valga para nuestros temas de TVs, consolas y demás? Es decir algo universal.


Sobre el problema con estas TVs, os pongo a los que no han podido solucionar aún:



Intentamos establecer un diagnóstico más preciso, o el autodiagnóstico en algunos modelos Sony LCD. Observe al conectar el TV el diodo LED del panel del equipo y note el color que adquiere el diodo LED.

Verde, Rojo o Ámbar.

Con el TV en la condición de Stand-by o de espera. Pruebe usted la siguiente secuencia, con un segundo entre cada dato en el control remoto. Por favor, antes compruebe el perfecto estado del Control Remoto.

Display, Channel 5, Volumen (-), Power

Tratando que el TV entre si es posible en la condición de autodiagnóstico de precisión. Apareciendo una pantalla de Autodiagnóstico. Puede aparecer la siguiente secuencia como ej.

SELF CHECK
BACK

002 MAIN POWER ERROR 01 (01 indica un error detectado)
004 5V POWER ERROR 00 (00 indica 0 error detectado)
006 BACK LIGHT EROR 00
007 TEMP ERROR 00
008 AUDIO ERROR 00

00001 00027 00009

O en su defecto observe si el LED rojo parpadea, si lo hace, cuentas veces.

2 veces indicará problemas en el encendido.
4 veces, indicará problemas en la tensión de 5V
6 veces, indicará problemas en las lámparas.
7 veces, fallo por temperatura.
8 veces, problemas de Audio.

00001 Se refiere a la cantidad de horas de uso.
00027 Recuento desde el inicio.
00009 Total de horas de uso del panel LCD.


----------



## nuvistor

Hola,ukamak
Despues de cambiar la *NAND* el tv sigue con avería, lo explicó seguidamente.
Al conectar el tv a la red enciende el led vede y al cabo de unos segundos se escucha la conexión y desconexión de los relés esto lo hace dos veces todo este proceso (hasta aquí hace igual que antes) pero ahora enciende intermitentemente el led rojo cinco veces rápido y tres veces lentas y así *h*asta que desconecte el tv de la red.
¿Que puede pasar?
Saludos


----------



## ukamak

Hola, 

El led rojo indica un error con la memoria.

- Repasa bien las soldaduras de la nand.                       99% de los problemas
- Prueba de colocar un usb con la ultima actualizacion.      1%
- En algunos casos hay que actualizar la e2prom tambien.  2%

Saludos


----------



## nuvistor

ukamak dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> El led rojo indica un error con la memoria.
> 
> - Repasa bien las soldaduras de la nand.                       99% de los problemas
> - Prueba de colocar un usb con la ultima actualizacion.      1%
> - En algunos casos hay que actualizar la e2prom tambien.  2%
> 
> Saludos



Hola de nuevo Ukamak
Ya tengo la tv funcionando gracias a tú recomendaciones miré con un microscopio las soldaduras y efectivamente habia una pequeñisima gotita de estaño puentendando unos pines, limpie a fondo todos los pines y resolde todo de nuevo y el tv empezo a funcionar perfectamente.
Muchas gracias por la Nand que me facilitaste y por toda la ayuda, saludos cordiales


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa en la pagina de ponyprog 
alli tenían una gran recompilacion de esquemas /grabadores de distintas clases 

http://www.lancos.com/prog.html
en una de esas alguno te sirve como base para tu grabador


----------



## Guerrero7000

He visto otros que me han gustado como el TL866 que sale sobre unos 40€ pero joder, para las NAND haría falta el adaptador TSOP48 supongo y sale muy muy caro.....el más barato que he visto sale sobre los  30€


Graba bastantes chips, pero justamente esta NAND no sale en su lista, ni muchas como esta.... Creo que no programa chips de mucha capacidad....


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo creo que si ,lo que importa es el protocolo luego uno puede asta soldar con cables las patillas de la nand
si te fijas en algunos esquemas de lcd  traen el esquema del grabador y son muy simples


----------



## Guerrero7000

El problema de muchos grabadores como por ejemplo el TL866 es que los adaptadores van casados con el programador, y si el adaptador es una copia o no lo reconoce no te funciona....los adaptadores llevan su propio firmw en su SPI y demás.

Es complicado buscar algo medio economico y universal que valga para estas cosas...


----------



## ratones

Hola,ukamak
Perdona que te moleste como te comente reprograme la nad y me pasa lo mismo que nuvistor
Repase las sodaduras y no vi nada mal ante esto busque por internet una nand virgen y me acaba de llegar la reprogramo y la pongo verifico soldaduras pero seguimos igual que con la original reprogramada
Después de dos reinicios se enciende el red rojo 5 veces despacio
Y luego 3 veces más rápido y así esta todo el rato, comentas de colocar un USB con la ultima actualización. 1% me puedes dar las instrucciones de como se fuerza para que bootear del USB porque se lo
He puesto y no hace nada el LCD no responde a nada ni mando a distancia ni botonera
Perdona que no te hallá respondido antes es que no tenía la nand virgen para hacer las pruebas.
Gracias por atenderme.


----------



## ukamak

Hola,

Las nands que  usas tienen bloques defectuosos? Si es asi es posible que no llegue a funcionar.

Con el USB no hay que hacer nada, grabar la catualizacion en el stick, enchufarlo en el USB y dar tension al televisor, en algunos casos, el firm se queda defectuoso de tal manera que busca la actualizacion en el USB.

Saludos


----------



## Motry

Bueno,  después de tanto ajetreo y fiestas, por fín encuentro un hueco porque  quería comentar que ya tengo la tv funcionando graciasa @ukamak...

No tengo palabras suficientes para agracederle y describir lo que me ha  ayudado y por si fuera poco, de una forma rapidísima y desinteresada.  Puedo decir que "me llegaron los reyes" antes de finalizar el año  y estamos disfrutando en casa de la tv desde el mismo día 31 del pasado mes de diciembre.

Gracias @ukamak, tienes mi total admiración y si te puedo ayudar en algo, ya sabes. Intentaré seguir tu ejemplo.       




			
				skynetronics dijo:
			
		

> Amigo Motry, ¿entonces solucionaste tu problema sólo con la actualización del firmware? Podrías comentarnos con mayor detalle qué hiciste para solucionar la falla y así tengamos el feedback.
> 
> Me alegra saber que ya tengas el TV funcionando .



El tema se solucionó cambiando la nand por una ya programada por el amigo ukamak.

Espero que te sea de ayuda.


----------



## ukamak

Hola,

Para resetear la NAND en la misma placa, se necesita un software y hardware especiales, si es solo para una vez es caro y dificil de conseguir.

Con la NAND o la e2prom en blanco la television no arrancaria. 

Saludos


----------



## Guerrero7000

Lo que no consigo entender es porqué algunas TVS viene grabado en la NAND y demás y otras viene en una siemple SPI de 8-16MB mucho más baratas, más fáciles de conseguir, de grabar, de soldar......No entiendo por qué algunas marcas se encaprichan en ponerle una NAND....

¿Qué le meten los de sony al firmw para necesitar una NAND grande? Porque si me dices que es smartv y demás lo entiendo pero estos modelos que llevan NAND son normalitos y hacenlo mismo que una Samsung o LG en una SPI....

Mi no entener....


----------



## ukamak

Para Guerrero7000.

Bueno la tecnologia avanza y estas tv's son del 2009. Antes se solia ejecutar codigo desde la flash o ram, eso tenia dos inconvenientes, la flash es lenta "a la velocidad de las cpus actuales"  y usa muchos pins. Ahora las cpus soportan las flash de 8 pins por SPI,  la cpu tiene un loader y carga los datos de la flash en ram y ya todo lo ejecuta en ram, mas rapida y barata. 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

a quien corresponda...
y no es mas fácil subir la info de la NAD comprimido en .zip
para poder grabarla 
(para los que si tienen el harware y sotware=,,,que por cierto no son nada especiales)
a que estar mandando mp a diestra y siniestra 
lo digo porque si no se comparte la info,este hilo se vuelve inservible,
es decir no aporta nada de nada al tema 
no fomenta que aprendan a grabar 
no fomenta que se construyan sus 'mal llamados quemadores (grabadores)
al que  si esta en condiciones de grabar su NAD 
se le imposibilita de hacerlo,porque no cuenta con la info


----------



## Fogonazo

brd dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Ukamak por enviarme la NAND , tv reparado , un saludo y lo que necesites.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/concepto-espiritu-foro-28899/


----------



## ukamak

A las dudas de el-rey-julien

[a quien corresponda...
y no es mas fácil subir la info de la NAD comprimido en .zip
para poder grabarla]


La mayoria de la gente lo que pregunta o necesita en este hilo es la NAND grabada para poder reparar su televisor.
A quien me lo a pedido le he mandado el firmware, para que lo puedan grabar ellos.

Para repararla tiene la opcion de ir a un servicio tecnico oficial 150€, o intarcambiar la placa en ebay milanuncios etc 60€, comprar la nand en los mismos sitios 30€ o grabarsela ellos mismos "xx€".

Para grabar la nand necesitan comprar un programador "150€...1000€" o hacerse un programador ellos mismos "xx€ + tiempo"

Yo me hize unos cuantos y disfrute construyendolos , al final opte por comprar uno profesional y asi me concentro en otros temas

[(para los que si tienen el harware y sotware=,,,que por cierto no son nada especiales)]

Quizas no me he explicado bien, 
brd preguntaba:
[¿habría forma de resetear esta Nand en la misma placa para que aceptara el usb?
Se podría montar la Nand en blanco y cargar el firmware por el usb?]

En la misma placa, sin desoldar la NAND , solo lo saben hacer en los servicios oficiales , donde tienen su soft y hardware especial y usando el conector de debug las recuperan en pocos minutos, ver el post de "Cyrax 20/05/2013" en pag 1.

Con una NAND sin bloques defectuosos, un programador del monton y el firmware adecuado si se puede hacer, pero hay que sacar la NAND de la placa. ver "ukamak 03/02/2015" 

[a que estar mandando mp a diestra y siniestra ]

La mayoria de la gente en este hilo, esta interesada en conseguir la NAND programada, y para eso hay que dar informacion que no puede publicarse abiertamente en el foro.


[lo digo porque si no se comparte la info,este hilo se vuelve inservible,
es decir no aporta nada de nada al tema 
no fomenta que aprendan a grabar 
no fomenta que se construyan sus 'mal llamados quemadores (grabadores)
al que si esta en condiciones de grabar su NAD 
se le imposibilita de hacerlo,porque no cuenta con la info]

Lo demas, pues se podria abrir otro hilo para ello, o si la gente pregunta intentamos ayudar en lo que se pueda.

El hilo lo lleva la gente que escribe en el, unos preguntan y otros intentan ayudar. 

Yo a todo el mundo que a pedido algo le he intentado ayudar, y si no puedo le he explicado el porque.


Bueno son mucahs preguntas o dudas de golpe y me he mareado y todo  
Seguro que en algun punto no me he explciado bien , si es asi podemos hablarlo.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

gracias 
me podrías enviar el firmware de la nad ,asi la grabo yo mismo
o te parece abro otro hilo donde la pido ???


----------



## ukamak

Te lo envio , si , asi puedes hacer tus pruebas.


----------



## el-rey-julien

son grandes y no entran en el foro
pero te paso el link de descarga que muy amablemente me paso un compañero del foro
M5.167 - xxS5600  https://www.sony.es/support/es/cont...a-kdls-kdlp-firmware-update-v5167/KDL-32S5600
M6.039 - xxP3600  https://www.sony.es/support/es/cont...bravia-kdlp-firmware-update-v6039/KDL-40P3600
M7.039 - xxS5700  https://www.sony.es/support/es/cont...a-kdls-kdlp-firmware-update-v7039/KDL-32P3550


----------



## XoChe

el-rey-julien dijo:


> son grandes y no entran en el foro
> pero te paso el link de descarga que muy amablemente me paso un compañero del foro
> M5.167 - xxS5600  https://www.sony.es/support/es/cont...a-kdls-kdlp-firmware-update-v5167/KDL-32S5600
> M6.039 - xxP3600  https://www.sony.es/support/es/cont...bravia-kdlp-firmware-update-v6039/KDL-40P3600
> M7.039 - xxS5700  https://www.sony.es/support/es/cont...a-kdls-kdlp-firmware-update-v7039/KDL-32P3550



Hola.

A mi la opción del firmware del link que publicas no me funcionó. No se si es por el tipo de memoria usb empleada pero no me funcionó o que la nand tiene sectores defectuosos. O puede que no supiera hacerlo aunque la operiación de esto del usb es más simple que un botijo. Lo cierto es que necesito un dump de una nand operativa para poderla grabar o una nand ya grabada que no se donde se puede comprar.

He reparado montón de televisores y la mierda de esta nand me tiene la reparación bloqueada desde hace meses.... 512k de m.... me estan imposibilitando reparar este aparato....


----------



## el-rey-julien

si perdón, esos eran para el update,
ni bien subo los archivos en algún sitio te paso los link de descarga


bueno los subi a 4shared la descarga es gratis,pero hay que esperar muchos segundos para descargar
pero paciencia amigos

http://www.4shared.com/file/vSPIvc4kce/NAND_kdl19S5700_ver_M7xxx.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/qxTCoIgjce/NAND_kdl32S5600_ver_M5xxx.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/E43edKqMce/NAND_kdl37P3600_ver_M6xxx.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/MrRg5aXZce/readme.html

PD:
si alguien fuera tan amable de subirlo en otro sitio,asi hay mas archivos disponibles 
por si falla alguno o cualquier cosa


----------



## el-rey-julien

si la falla es recurrente , ,,,¿que ? cada ves que falla le van a estar pidiendo una nand...
porque no le piden que les enseñe a grabar mejor,,,,
digo que se yo,que seria mejor
asi luego ya lo pueden reparar ustedes mismos
ademas les sirve para poder reparar otros equipos que puedan tener una falla similar en la nand


----------



## hellfire4

Sirve tanto para el de KDL32S5600, 37S5600 y 40S5600


----------



## naiiki

El mismo problema de ese modelo, si llevas la placa al servicio sony te realizaran lo que ellos llaman un canje, y te devuelven la misma placa programada por el módico precio de 95 euros , si llevas la tele completa es posible que la factura sea de 150 euros.
Si eres habilidoso y quitas la nand , la compras programada para ese modelo y la vuelves a poner creo que también es una solución pero yo no lo he hecho nunca, no se me da bien las soldaduras.
Lo actualización de firmware por usb no  funciona para esa avería en concreto.



Y si vas como particular es posible que en el SAT de Sony no te admitan la placa sola , y tengas que llevar la Tv entera.


----------



## naiiki

Todos estos modelos dan el mismo problema de piloto y rele
KDL ‐ 37, 40S5500
KDL ‐ 37, 40P5500
KDL ‐ 32, 37, 40S5600
KDL ‐ 32, 37, 40P5600
KDL ‐ 32, 37, 40P3600


----------



## nazorata

Al amigo ukamak, tengo un sony bravia KDL-40P3600 con todos los sintomas de que la NAND este causando la averia, he visto que te ofreces a grabar esas nand con un firmware que si funciona, tu ultimo mensaje creo que es de febrero y no se si seguiras ofreciendo esa ayuda, en el caso de que puedas y quieras ayudarme, necesito saber ciertas cuestiones:

- desueldo la nand del tv y te la envio o compro nand en blanco 
- cuanto me cobrarias por esta operacion
- que servicio de envio usais, ¿correo normal no verdad?

Si pudiera reparar el problema de esta tele y verla funcionar seria todo un subidon, te lo agradeceria un monton.


----------



## ukamak

Hola,

Por aqui ando todavia, voy a ver como podemos arreglarlo. Lo suyo es cambiar la NAND si es ese el problema.

Saludos


----------



## acc

Hola a todos
quería preguntar para comprar un programador aprox 100 euros
para estas memorias nand
sobretodo a Ukamak 

un saludo


----------



## ukamak

Yo el que uso es un dataman / labtool-48uxp , el precio se dispara un poco. Original 1000€ copia 300€


----------



## acc

Hola
gracias por contestar.
voy a ver que encuentro,he visto algo sobre 150 
voy a asegurarme. un saludo


----------



## mikiwai

Hola amigo Ukamak yo tengo un KDL-26S5550 tambien con la NAND mal y en el servicio tecnico me han pedido un pastizal... me puedes ayudar o me busco la vida?
Gracias


----------



## nazorata

Bueno pues hace unas semanas planteaba mi problema con un televisor sony bravia kdl-40p3600 y todo apuntaba a la nand después de leer todo el hilo y ver que los síntomas eran los mismos que comentaban los demás compañeros. Gracias a Dios todavía teníamos por aquí al gran Ukamak, que enseguida se puso en contacto conmigo y accedió a prestarme su ayuda, ayuda de un valor incalculable porque si uno no es profesional de la reparación y tiene que comprar un programador, hacerse con el programa y los firmwares correspondientes, la verdad es que coges el tv y lo tiras por la ventana, pero Ukamak me dio la solución de enviarme una memoria grabada con el firmware de mi tv y ahora esta funcionando a la perfeccion. gracias a él.

Habria que pegar un buen toque a los de Sony porque este problema no es un hecho aislado, tirar un televisor a la basura por una insignificante memoria o gastar 150 € es un robo que además esta planificado, yo por lo menos lo tendre en cuenta para mi próxima compra. Si a esto le sumamos el archiconocido problema de Ps3 de luz roja debido al chip grafico no se como la gente compra todavía marca Sony.


----------



## forall

acc dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> sigo buscando algo para NAND512W3A2CN6   y que también me valga para los samsung que traen
> K9K4G16Q0M.
> 
> si habeis comprado un programador que pueda con estos,poner aquí el modelo.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo
> 
> 
> 
> me confundi  la de samsung es esta   k9gag08u0e
> está dando muchos problemas en los modelos    **D5500



hola
si encuentras alguno economico avisas.
lo de economico es porque es para tenerlo y hacer pruebas, entonces no le voy a sacar mucho rendimiento.
he visto alguno por la red como el willem y alguno mas que son para nand aunque no se si seran buenos para esta eprom.
he visto uno llamado matrix para las xbox aunque no se si sera bueno para estas eproms.
he visto otro llamado TL866
gracias


----------



## dorus

Buenas, he buscado por todos lados pero no consigo encontrarlo.
Me interesa un dump de la NAND del televisor Sony Bravia KDL-37S5600.

He visto que algunos tenéis recursos y agradecería mucho cualquier ayuda que me podáis ofrecer.
He visto que hay muchos televisores que comparten el mismo firmware, quizás tengáis el dumb de alguno compatible.

Gracias.


----------



## ukamak

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1082177/


----------



## dorus

ukamak dijo:


> _(modifico la cita porque no puedo publicar links)_



Estaba en la página anterior, no lo habia visto!!

Gracias por el link, me ha ido todo perfecto.
Además viene con los canales sintonizados y ordenados, mejor que mejor...
Muchas gracias, me has salvado!

PD: El link que me has puesto apunta hacia la página 6, y el mensaje que citas es de la página 5 (haciendo click desde el foro no me llevaba al mensaje), por suerte copiando el link desde el email me ha llevado.


----------



## ukamak

Me alegra saber que te funcionara.

A mi me funciona bien el link , si no buscar el mensaje   "el-rey-julien 12/02/2016 #87" que esta en la pagina 5.


----------



## cereza

ukamak dijo:


> Me alegra saber que te funcionara.
> 
> A mi me funciona bien el link , si no buscar el mensaje   "el-rey-julien 12/02/2016 #87" que esta en la pagina 5.



hola ukamak yo te agradeceria si me pudieras ayudar en la programacion de la NAND si puedes, aun no tengo nand nueva ni nada, tengo la pagina de ebay localizada en espera de que me puedas ayudar.
un saludo y gracias


----------



## ukamak

Que programador tienes y zocalo?


----------



## cereza

ukamak dijo:


> Que programador tienes y zocalo?



gracias por responder ukamak es una sony bravia kdl-32s5600  aun no la he abierto es que soy nueva en todo esto  si me dices donde esta lo que te tengo que mirar abro la tv y te lo digo
gracias de nuevo


----------



## ukamak

Entonces no quieres programarla, lo que quieres es comprar una NAND programada y cambiarla.

Si buscas en google o ebay "nand sony" puedes ver que componente es.
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTQ0WDgwNA==/z/2jAAAOSwF1dUOsj5/$_35.JPG

No es nada facil cambiarlo si no tienes ninguna experiencia. Puedes ver tutoriales en youtube, busca "soldar nand" o "TSOP48" etc


----------



## cereza

no tengo medios para progarmarla, en cuestion de soldar no hay problema creo que me defiendo bastante bien, tupuedes programarmela??
siento mucho darte la lata


----------



## jomoro

Buenas tardes, he leido que Ukamak tiene la dump para kdl40s5600 he comprado el programador y me hace falta.Gracias de antemano.


----------



## forall

hola
Tengo un tl866 que creo no sirve para programar estas nand.
a ver los ultimos que decis que la habeis programado con que programador lo habeis hecho.
gracias


----------



## ukamak

Los links a los dumps estan en el mensaje "el-rey-julien 12/02/2016 #87" que esta en la pagina 5


----------



## jad2

hola tengo el mismo problema con un kdl-26s5550, alguien podría decirme donde conseguir el firmware para la nand? lo programaría con el tl866a.
Gracias.


----------



## ukamak

Como dice el compañero DOSMETROS : Los links a los dumps estan en la página 5 en el mensaje "el-rey-julien" 12/02/2016 Nº : 87

Es el "M7.039 - xxS5700"

Para harcho,

No se normalmente si es NAND hacen el loop, pero podria hacer cualquier cosa, depende de como se haya corrompido el soft.


----------



## jad2

Gracias, ahora me queda mas claro y una cosa mas esta memoria se puede grabar con tl866? 
Tengo el adaptador de tsop48 pero no he visto en el programa esta serie de memorias, hay alguna compatible?


----------



## ukamak

Pues no lo se la verdad, yo uso el LT48uxp


----------



## jad2

Hola de nuevo, con el tl86 no pude grabar la nand , al final me decante por el proman  tl86 plus que es de los mas economicos y con el archivo del compañero ukamak el televisor ha funcionado de nuevo.


----------



## fuiyi

Muchas gracias a Ukamak, he podido recuperar un kdl40 5600 por el dump de la nand, gracias.


----------

